# Wie findet ihr das Logo ?



## akustik (7. August 2008)

Hey, mein Designer hat unser Logo entworfen und ich finde es noch zu leer an manchen stellen.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen , was da fehlt ? Und die Schrift finde ich nicht passend 
Würde mich echt freuen

Klick hier

Kurze Info wegen dem Logo

Wir sind ein Label aus Berlin - Köpenick, Rudow und Schöneweide.
Der Gründer heißt: Two Rieno, er ist gleichzeitig Producer und Verwalter des Labels.
Wir sind insgesamt 7-9 Künstler (2 Girls+ 5-6 Boys) + einen Designer.
In diesem Label ist Akustik der jüngste ( 16 Jahre) und der älteste ist 25
Wir sind ein Label die bei der GEMA angemeldet ist.
Magin Dice bedeutet für uns , das wir Ein Leben, Ein Label und eine Gang sind und unsere Themen sind Politik, Liebe , Straße, Jugend, Battle , Techno also von alles etwas.
Deshalb das Dice (Würfel) wir wechseln unsere Themen wie ein Würfel seine Zahlen nach jedem Wurf.


----------



## Mark (7. August 2008)

Hi!

Im Feedback-Forum geht es um "Feedback zu tutorials.de" 
-> in die Creative Lounge verschoben 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## ink (8. August 2008)

Moin

Kurz mal freundlich gesagt: Doof!
Oder auch:


akustik hat gesagt.:


> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen , was da fehlt ?


Ein Logo!

So n bissl gebrushe und kurz was zusammen gefrickelt gilt zwar allgemein als Logo, entspricht aber in keinster Weise den Anforderungen.

Wenn ihr so abwechslungsreiche Musik macht, dann sollte ein Logo auch
den selben Anspruch haben (damit meine ich nicht tausend Dinge zusammen zu würfeln (geiles Wortspiel)).

Undo und weiter gehts. 
Weil an diesem Bild weiter rumzuschrauben bringt imo nicht so viel.
Lieber nochmal Gedanken machen und neu anfangen.
Mag sein, dass es etwas hart klingt (gemein vielleicht auch) aber des ist meine
Antwort auf deine Frage.

mfg


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. August 2008)

Moin,

Ich finde, da sind zu viele Details drinnen... je weniger, ist bei einem Logo m.E. näher am Ziel: es wiederzuerkennen und  damit etwas in Verbindung zu Bringen.

Würde ich das so irgendwo sehen, würde ich eher ein zwielichtiges Etablissement damit in Verbindung bringen, als Musik.

Aber ich bin ja auch kein Designer...dies ist halt ein ganz persönlicher Kommentar ohne Fachwissen in der Sache :-(


----------



## ink (8. August 2008)

Hmm, um nicht nur unproduktiv zu sein:
http://www.designguide.at/index.html
Gute Seite, mit hervorragenden Tipps! 

mfg


----------

